# About the Free tegu contest



## VARNYARD (May 4, 2010)

I guess we are wondering about me giving away a tegu this year? The answer is yes!!  

I just need to figure out what kind of contest... :shock: :roll:


----------



## preston897 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

what type of tegu are you giving away?


----------



## Mr Critter (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

Hey Boobby how you doing, How about guessing how many babies you have this year. P.S thanks for the help last week, I really appreciate it.


----------



## kaa (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

You could do one like most creative care ideas, like different cage design, or different taming techniques. There are alot of really cool ideas on here, it would also make a thread full of cool husbandry ideas for new owners to look at and get inspired.


----------



## kaa (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*



preston897 said:


> what type of tegu are you giving away?



I am also wondering the same thing.


----------



## preston897 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

you could decide who gets it by whoevers name starts with the letter p. that way i would win! haha


----------



## txrepgirl (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

Hi Bobby. It's nice to see you on here  . Sorry this is of topic. I just want to let you know that Shakespeare and Venus ( the two All American hatchlings from you ) just came out of hibernation on 04.18. They are eating good and they just shedded for the first time for me  . Just thought I let you know.

I think if we would do the cage/enclosure thing Mr.Critter would win lol. I think his enclosure is the best one I have seen so far.

What about having a contast about the funniest Tegu video ? If not I do like the enclosure idea.


----------



## isdrake (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

I guess it's for the united states only?


----------



## preston897 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

i do like the enclosure idea. i have seen some pretty cool ones on here


----------



## kaa (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

Any word on what we are going to do for a contest?


----------



## Pikey (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

funniest feeding vid


----------



## Renske (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

photoshop contest? 
creative constest?
Photo..
video..
ore wy should u have this tegu? contest.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

Guess the contest contest?

Most creative contest contest?

Who ever sends Bobby the most money contest?

Who has the most roachs in their closet contest? 

I'm bored contest?

(sorry guys :jes )


----------



## themedic (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

how bout weirdest tegu side pattern contest.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

I think a vid of you and your tegu interacting would be a good contest


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

Any contest that requires a Tegu to enter (such as photo, video, pattern, etc) rules out a lot of people from entering. While I know there are a lot of us who have Tegus that would love another one, I think the contest would be best served if the opportunity to win was at the very least equal in chance to current as well as prospective Tegu owners.

My personal opinion is that the contest should be geared more so toward the prospective Tegu owner and less toward the current Tegu owner...


I think the contest should be a comprehensive research paper graded not only on accuracy of content but in format, grammer, punctuation, etc. This would give equal chance to both current and prospective owners and would give an advantage to the students. Students are usually a little more strapped for cash than us working stiffs...

Creating a care sheet is another good one, but there are so many care sheets out there it would be hard to make an original one...

A free hand drawing would be a great contest but there are a lot of us who are not artisticly talented (at least not with drawing and such)...

I give my strongest support to a contest the promotes education. This is for two reasons, A) Thoroughly understanding the Tegus needs best prepares one to own a Tegu and B) nothing is more important in this world than a solid education...


----------



## kaa (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

Toby, I agree the contest should be equal, but there is no way to have a completely equal contest. Everybody has there strong points and there weak points. Someone with bad grammar might take better care of a tegu than someone with great grammar. There is just no way to make an equal contest. I think that is an oxy-moron anyway right? A contest is meant to single out the person that is best at something. I know they did a photo contest here, and I know they did an Esay on the care of tegus. I'm not sure what else they had a contest on. 

Not trying to defend my idea, just using it as an example. Submitting the most creative care idea is fare for most. New comers could submit something they think might work, and people that own them already could submit stuff that they have used. such as Txrepgirl's T-shirt trick, or Mr. Critters tegu door with cafeteria attached. Not only would it give prospective owners an idea of what will work and what won't, but it also teaches them new ideas on ways to take better care of these animals from people that already own them. But to have a completely fare contest is near impossible. This might just be my view on the subject.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Free tegu contest*

I must agree with Toby, I know many of you might no like the idea of using essays, but it does make the contest fair game to everyone. Also I like the idea that you must learn/ or know about tegus before getting a free baby.

BTW, the contest has started, let the games begin. :shock: :evil: :lol:


----------

